# This poor cart donkey!



## myhorsehasmentalissues

*Another one!*

wait a minute! I have found another one! Note the foal on the left side.


----------



## NorthernMama

The first one is an entirely different culture and way of life -- no comment. 

The second one is way cool. What an awesome homemade buggy/cart!  I love it!


----------



## trailhorserider

I really don't see anything wrong with the first one other than them gagging the donkey with the bit. But I guess they don't know or care any better. I think in some cultures, pulling on the reins is a cue to "go." But I don't remember where I read that.

I feel more sorry for the second photo because the mare has to work while nursing a foal. I bet she will drop a lot of weight doing that. But we are just seeing a snapshot too. Maybe she isn't asked to do grueling hours with a foal sucking her dry.


----------



## redape49

I see a lot wrong with the first picture. They needa back off that donkey before it goes crazy!


----------



## iridehorses

Keep in mind that a snapshot is just a fraction of a moment frozen in time. To know if the donkey is gagging or just opened his mouth just for that moment, you would have to see a sequence of shots.


----------



## DuffyDuck

iridehorses said:


> Keep in mind that a snapshot is just a fraction of a moment frozen in time. To know if the donkey is gagging or just opened his mouth just for that moment, you would have to see a sequence of shots.



And to add, with the lack of equine knowledge in some parts of the world, and possible lack of funds, the bit may be too big in the first place, hence why it looks like its being pulled from the other side of the mouth.


----------



## bubba13

Ever seen the driving bits they frequently use in India?










I'd say that donkey's lucky.


----------



## DuffyDuck

bubba13 said:


> Ever seen the driving bits they frequently use in India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that donkey's lucky.



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::-(

I had no idea such things existed, how horrific


----------



## Corporal

I've seen a bit like that in a picture in a book with artifacts from ancient Egypt.
HOW do you get _that_ bit back in their mouth *the 2nd time*?!?!?


----------



## Endiku

Corporal said:


> I've seen a bit like that in a picture in a book with artifacts from ancient Egypt.
> HOW do you get _that_ bit back in their mouth *the 2nd time*?!?!?


By having saint animals who know that their lives rely on their job just as much as their owner's lives do. It's terrible and it's cruel, but we must realize that not every country is as....touchy feely as ours. Pain and hard work are normal parts of everyone's life. That includes the animals.


As for the first two pictures, I really don't see a large bit to be worried about, without any backround story. Atleast the donkey looks to be in good health. There are plenty of animals who are skin and bones who can't even begin to look healthy who have loads much worse that this guy does. He also appears to have a padded harness, rather than the rope that you often see, digging into the animal's skin.


----------



## FlyGap

When I was in Egypt I had to take a couple buggy rides. The men were SO proud of their horses. Emaciated, hard working, well trained, and looked and ate better than their drivers. One old man was so proud he let me drive his mare Shesha. He kept yelling "yella, yella!" at the top of his lungs to make her go and never hit her with his whip. We rounded a corner and met his buddy and we raced the two rigs through the streets! Shesha won, with me driving the CRAZY streets, her dodging people, booths, you name it! She was so homely, ill conformed, but she was the pride of his life. The kids go out to the pastures, miles from town, EVERY day and hand cut grass for their horses, cary over 50lbs of it on their backs home for their "family" members. True love and devotion! Makes me feel SO blessed to live where I do and have the beautiful animals I have!


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues

DuffyDuck said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::-(
> 
> I had no idea such things existed, how horrific


so true... go to Tacky Tack of the Day: Bits-n-Pieces for somemore crazy bits... those poor animals! the one that gets me is the triple decker snaffle... how does that work?!?! can anyone tell me?


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues

FlyGap said:


> When I was in Egypt I had to take a couple buggy rides. The men were SO proud of their horses. Emaciated, hard working, well trained, and looked and ate better than their drivers. One old man was so proud he let me drive his mare Shesha. He kept yelling "yella, yella!" at the top of his lungs to make her go and never hit her with his whip. We rounded a corner and met his buddy and we raced the two rigs through the streets! Shesha won, with me driving the CRAZY streets, her dodging people, booths, you name it! She was so homely, ill conformed, but she was the pride of his life. The kids go out to the pastures, miles from town, EVERY day and hand cut grass for their horses, cary over 50lbs of it on their backs home for their "family" members. True love and devotion! Makes me feel SO blessed to live where I do and have the beautiful animals I have!


wow... that was quite an experience! you are right in saying that most people like that truely do care about their equines. At least the animals have someone caring for them.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

They could always be this donkey:










Flygap - That story just warms my heart. I can tell they truely love their horse. It makes me think of how spoiled most people are in places like America. A lot of people say they love their horses but all they do is ride them. And if the horse died they would just want to get another one. They don't know what the horses eat and don't clean out their stalls or groom them. They DEFINATELY would not hand pick grass and carry it for a few miles on their back.


----------



## BornToRun

trailhorserider said:


> I think in some cultures, pulling on the reins is a cue to "go." But I don't remember where I read that.


That's true, it's used in racing.


----------



## FlyGap

I'm trying to get to my moms, she has all my Egypt pictures. You wouldn't believe the grin on the mans face when he had me driving his cart! He was so proud! I also have shots of the kids hauling grass, really different pastimes compared to our kids here! When I was there all I could think about was how good and bad we have it here. No they don't have acres and acres of pasture and money to spare (back then!). But they really relied on family to get by, and life was a lot more simple.
I'll try and get some photos scanned!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The load in the first picture looks like a boat load of empty plastic jugs. Not what I would call a heavy load.


----------



## VanillaBean

FlyGap said:


> I'm trying to get to my moms, she has all my Egypt pictures. You wouldn't believe the grin on the mans face when he had me driving his cart! He was so proud! I also have shots of the kids hauling grass, really different pastimes compared to our kids here! When I was there all I could think about was how good and bad we have it here. No they don't have acres and acres of pasture and money to spare (back then!). But they really relied on family to get by, and life was a lot more simple.
> I'll try and get some photos scanned!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Would LOVE to see some pictures. Sounds like it was quite the experience.


----------



## Dame Nuit

bubba13 said:


> Ever seen the driving bits they frequently use in India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that donkey's lucky.


:shock::shock::shock: Ouch!


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues

ButtInTheDirt said:


> They could always be this donkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flygap - That story just warms my heart. I can tell they truely love their horse. It makes me think of how spoiled most people are in places like America. A lot of people say they love their horses but all they do is ride them. And if the horse died they would just want to get another one. They don't know what the horses eat and don't clean out their stalls or groom them. They DEFINATELY would not hand pick grass and carry it for a few miles on their back.


I do feel sorry for this donkey and all but, really! Did this not bring a smile to anybody's face but mine? His expression is priceless... :shock:


----------



## Ace80908

I admit it, the hanging donkey made me smile too... I'd guess this isn't the first time this has happened to him, and his expression is proof that he thinks it won't be the last... he's like, "really guys? Haven't figured it out yet? I guess I'll just hang out for a while and you can work on your weight distribution theories"


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues

I can see him just go: "sigh, here we go again..."


----------



## gunslinger

It's third world. Hopefully we can prevent our country from becoming a third world nation. If things don't change, expect to see that here.


----------



## goodhrs

Now that's one wicked bit. I cant imagine putting that in any animals mouth. That's just evil.


----------



## Eclipse295

myhorsehasmentalissues said:


> so true... go to Tacky Tack of the Day: Bits-n-Pieces for somemore crazy bits... those poor animals! the one that gets me is the triple decker snaffle... how does that work?!?! can anyone tell me?


I actually asked in the tack section and I think people agreed it is some kind of draft bit.


----------



## goodhrs

gunslinger said:


> It's third world. Hopefully we can prevent our country from becoming a third world nation. If things don't change, expect to see that here.


 I agree. That's the way this country is headed now days. Depressing fer sure. :?


----------

